# Kubota b6100d valve cover gasket



## Kat Dalton (Mar 24, 2018)

Does anybody know if removing the cover is as simple as removing the 3 screws on top? We are concerned about the compression release lever and it's associated connections inside the cover. Do you disconnect it first? Don't want to screw up any settings. We have leakage around the bottom cover












gasket and want to replace it.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Remove the three nuts and washers and lift the cover off. The decompression release will stay with the cover.


----------



## Kat Dalton (Mar 24, 2018)

Awesome. Thank you!


----------

